# Wanted For Free/torrington 8 pedals.



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

i thought i would throw this out here since everyone else seems to want something for nothing.
i need a decent pair of torrington pedals for my hextube,and I want them for free,or almost free.I would even consider paying for shipping.


----------



## Duck (Jul 12, 2015)

I feel your pain - I couldn't find any decent ones anywhere at A2 for less then a fiddy. Good luck to 'ya, man...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 14, 2015)

Duck said:


> I feel your pain - I couldn't find any decent ones anywhere at A2 for less then a fiddy. Good luck to 'ya, man...




maybe i posted this in the wrong section.i noticed the wanted to buy at the top.
OK then,I'll buy them if they're almost free.and still pay shipping.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 14, 2015)

You just missed a nice set of 8's on eBay, they went for under 50 bucks. 

I was on a Torrington 10 and 8 pedal buying frenzy a few months ago and snatched up several nice sets.

None for free however....There not hard to get though.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 15, 2015)

*Oright then.  You said free right?
PM me your mailing addres.  torrington 8's comin atcha free. Free that means free.
Free as in..........Free!*


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 15, 2015)

did you say FREE? pm comin atcha,thanks Bob


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 15, 2015)

Your da man Bob!


----------



## oskisan (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow Brian... I thought you were nuts for asking. This proves me wrong! you Lucky dog you...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone got a Delta "mouse" light or Hornlite they wanna donate?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone got a Delta "mouse" light or Hornlite they wanna donate?




....now yer stretch'n it....


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2015)

Or by chance a Chainguard for a 38-39 Hiawatha airflow frame?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

...heck, I'd even toss in a grand for a complete Shaw kit.... hale, maybe even two....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alright. Guess I _was_ being a lil greedy. Just give me a nice tube/slats rack & I'll be good.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Alright. Guess I _was_ being a lil greedy. Just give me a nice tube/slats rack & I'll be good.




...be careful what you wish for, I might just send you one.... 'course you gotta take what you get. "nice" is such an open word...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ...be careful what you wish for, I might just send you one.... 'course you gotta take what you get. "nice" is such an open word...




Throw in an OG waterfall badge & we'll call it a deal. Please forward tracking info at your earliest convenience.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Throw in an OG waterfall badge & we'll call it a deal. Please forward tracking info at your earliest convenience.




still at the same address?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

bricycle said:


> still at the same address?




Yup. Hell, I'll just come to you. Don't want it getting lost in the mail.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 15, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Wow Brian... I thought you were nuts for asking. This proves me wrong! you Lucky dog you...




don't judge too soon.loL.
maybe we could have a new section added.call it " CABE panhandlers "

THANKS BOB,YOU'RE A PRINCE.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey..Ive got an old bike.. I want you tell me; what year it is,what its worth,how to list it,how to post pictures and how to sell it?? I
 know computers and the internet have been around for YEARS now and I can always use a search bar on this website,or just google my bikes name and LOOK for on e like it click on it and go from there....but thats like WORK and its just easier to be lazy and have someone else use their years of research,sweat and tears and everything they learned on the internet and in books..(YES BOOKS...remember those?)So anywho here a grainy upside down dark picture of a bike I got for free and just wanna flip it for thousands of $$ like those "picker" guys!! 
So let me know how rich I am!! Thanks!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll take it!


----------



## Boris (Jul 15, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hey..Ive got an old bike.. I want you tell me; what year it is,what its worth,how to list it,how to post pictures and how to sell it?? I
> know computers and the internet have been around for YEARS now and I can always use a search bar on this website,or just google my bikes name and LOOK for on e like it click on it and go from there....but thats like WORK and its just easier to be lazy and have someone else use their years of research,sweat and tears and everything they learned on the internet and in books..(YES BOOKS...remember those?)So anywho here a grainy upside down dark picture of a bike I got for free and just wanna flip it for thousands of $$ like those "picker" guys!!
> So let me know how rich I am!! Thanks!!




It's worth whatever someone will pay for it, but remember, it's only original once. I''m totally against parting, but if you do part it out, I'd like the left pedal, one good seat spring and the front fender braces.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 20, 2015)

i received my "FREE" pedals today.
my faith in humanity has not only been restored,but raised beyond that.
big thank you to BobU for the amazing gift.when he said "free",he absolutely meant it.
you sir(BobU),are a rock star.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Throw in an OG waterfall badge & we'll call it a deal. Please forward tracking info at your earliest convenience.




No waterfall badge, but your rack is on the way...UPS: 1zy247x20396446571


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> No waterfall badge, but your rack is on the way...UPS: 1zy247x20396446571




WHAT?!?!?!:eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 21, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!:eek:




Its probably a rack from a Schwinn 10 speed!!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Its probably a rack from a Schwinn 10 speed!!




but it's FREE!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

It's like a 20's slat rack. possibly professionally home made.....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 21, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> but it's FREE!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

I bought it from bike, so you know it's valuable, and not junk.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I bought it from bike, so you know it's valuable, and not junk.




Thanks Bri! Now I just need to find a Motorwheel for you so we can square up


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I bought it from bike, so you know it's valuable, and not junk.




I dont know about that Bri!! Youv'e bought alot of stuff from ME......


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I dont know about that Bri!! Youv'e bought alot of stuff from ME......




Yes, I have bought some stuff from Maine, but Rhode Island as well. You rock Jeff.....


----------



## Caveman74 (Aug 1, 2015)

I could use a left Torrington 8. I have a messed up, chewed looking thread on my left one. Full set will work though.
I will pay. Message me.


----------

